# Ics soak test?



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone received the soak yet? Or the update notification? Was supposed to hit the 22nd. Somehow i think its another bluff...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## jroc74 (May 31, 2012)

Yea some have got it...its not a bluff this time....lol.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Finally. Im in Ga... wonder how long before it hits my side. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## buylowsellhi1983 (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there any method to their roll out madness?! I luv me some ice cream samiches!!


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Has anyone received the soak yet? Or the update notification? Was supposed to hit the 22nd. Somehow i think its another bluff...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Received on Friday.


----------



## SUPERSPORT25 (Jun 13, 2011)

Got it on Friday also. A few hours after the notification


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Well from what understand.. they roll it out according to regions..... . Sonwho ever got it on friday... whatever region theyre in.... thats where big red targets first.. just so the servers dont get over loaded...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ChipStewart (Nov 15, 2011)

So to those of you who've received it - where are you located?

Also, are any of you in an extended coverage area? Even though we have VZ 4G, we're not in a native VZ area. When I go to System Updates, it's grayed out until I drive to an area covered by VZ. The Moto rep I spoke to told me she thought it would still be pushed, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Im in Ga. Havent gotten it yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottB (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in NYC, and still no action here.

Sent from my Razr Maxx.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

I got but i forced it. Check the droidrzr. Com forums. You have to be on stock. 181 rooted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

I just used matt's 1.7 utility and flashed the .211 ota. Super easy


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

That works too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## dbittle59 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yes it is here and u will like it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

dbittle59 said:


> Oh yes it is here and u will like it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Not really only on it long enough to root and flash my rom. blur sucks!


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still waiting in virginia

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

My friend received the update but, now flash isn't supported. I'm trying to figure out what is wrong

Sent from my at100 using RootzWiki


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

Flash and ics aren't compatible. Probably won't be either. Ics uses HTML5.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RustyMcCheese (Jun 29, 2012)

Wv, got mine this morning but my wife didn't get hers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Here is the email from moto.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottB (Sep 11, 2011)

Downloading now. north of NYC.

Sent from my Razr Maxx.


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Downloading now Northern California.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Downloading now from Tennessee "


----------

